# Neuronale Netzwerke - Bibliothek gesucht



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Aug 2010)

Hi,
kann mir jemand eine Bibliothek für neuronale Netzwerke empfehlen? Ich nehme im Moment Joone, aber ich bekomme keine guten Ergebnisse und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt. Wenn ich mit Statistik-Software (SPSS 16.0) Netze baue, dann liegt die Klassifizierungsleistung bei 80% bis 100%. Die gleiche Architektur mit Joone führt momentan bei mir zu sagenhaften 0 Treffern. Nachdem ich keine Fehler erkennen kann dachte ich mir, ich schaue mich nach einer anderen Bibliothek um. Kann mir jemand eine empfehlen?

Viele Grüße,
   Guybrush


----------



## Marco13 (2. Aug 2010)

Hm. Da ich das selbst noch nicht benutzt habe, und ich davon ausgehe, dass du es selbst auch schon gefunden hast, weiß ich nicht genau, warum ich jetzt Encog Java and DotNet Neural Network Framework | Heaton Research erwähne. Vielleicht weil es das einzige ist, das ich zumindest vom Namen her kenne


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (3. Aug 2010)

Hi Marco13,
danke für Deinen Tipp. Ich bin gestern Nacht noch auf Java Neural Network Framework Neuroph gestoßen und bastle gerade damit. Encog werde ich mir auch anschauen und berichten.

Viele Grüße,
  Guybrush


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (4. Aug 2010)

Update: Joone ist tatsächlich unheimlich ausgefeilt, hat wahnsinnig viele Möglichkeiten, ist dadurch aber auch einigermaßen komplex. Neuroph ist sehr angenehm in der Bedienung und hat eine schöne, einfach zu bedienende GUI dabei. Auch Joone hat eine optionale GUI, die aber etwas umständlicher zu bedienen ist. Neuroph ist einfacher aufgebaut als Joone mit weniger Möglichkeiten aber einer schnelleren Einarbeitung. Beides sind sehr gute, empfehlenswerte Bibliotheken.

Viele Grüße!


----------

